# sand flies in grand cayman



## easyrider (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if the sandflies are bad at morrits? Is there any thing that really works to repell these pests? Thanks


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Dec 10, 2006)

easysider said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the sandflies are bad at morrits? Is there any thing that really works to repell these pests? Thanks


 
If you're referring to "no see ums", we've never encountered these in the 6 years we've been going to Morritt's.


----------



## Larry (Dec 11, 2006)

easysider said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the sandflies are bad at morrits? Is there any thing that really works to repell these pests? Thanks



We were there last week and had no problems, Beach was great!!!!!


----------



## RMitchell (Dec 12, 2006)

We didn't even see the always present sugar ants. It was so windy, I think, all the bugs blew to swamps in the middle of the island.

Just Back


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for the info. we were on sanibell island and we were bit by the gulf of mexico nasty sandfly. these bites were the worst that we have ever been bitten by any bug, including the gulf of alaska blood suckers. after reading articles on the internet about sand flies we were concerned about our planed trip to morrits.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Dec 14, 2006)

*None in Grand Cayman*

We didn't have any problem with sand flies in Grand Cayman, ants were another story.  Try to keep the kitchen clean and food put away.

I do recall being eaten alive by them in Sanibel when we went in October one year - unbelievable how bad they were!

Deb


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 14, 2006)

They are gnats - they generally come out at dusk (standing on beach watching sunset) - or if there is a temperature drop - 30% DEET works - there is a new product (picodin - or something like this) that has just come out that is less 'chemical' than DEET.  They only fly a few feet above the ground and therefore bite legs (generally) - search google to find out more.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 20, 2017)

This is an old thread, but I wanted to ask for an update. Any issues on Grand Cayman with sand fleas, no-see ums or other bugs in recent stays? We will be there from April 28-May 5.

Interesting that a Tugger also commented on the issue on Sanibel Island. We will be on Marco Island and plan to visit Sanibel and Naples while we are in the area. Any insights on the issue there would also be appreciated. We will be in the area from Sunday to the 28th.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## shorts (Apr 21, 2017)

We just returned from 6 weeks on the island on the 16th and didn't have any trouble with sand fleas. I think we saw maybe one or two mosquitoes the entire time. They are doing a really good job treating for them. The only time we had a problem with gnats was when we were eating lobster out on the patio and the shells were drawing them.

Have a great trip!


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 21, 2017)

shorts said:


> We just returned from 6 weeks on the island on the 16th and didn't have any trouble with sand fleas. I think we saw maybe one or two mosquitoes the entire time. They are doing a really good job treating for them. The only time we had a problem with gnats was when we were eating lobster out on the patio and the shells were drawing them.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Thank you for your insights. 6 weeks! That's outstanding. We are looking forward to it and will avoid the lobster shells on the patio.

Best regards.

Mike


----------

